# All That Twist > Image Corner >  6 Beers!

## Ash



----------


## Naresh

lolz nice pic ash

----------


## Kainaat

Had hai  :Smile:

----------


## Majid

:lol: 

Matlab kooprey ultey ho jathey hai

----------


## Ash

hahahha haan na  :Big Grin:

----------


## snaz

I wanna learn this....

making multiple images in one...

Good one... keep em comin'

----------


## Ash

hmm. thanks snaz  :Smile:

----------


## xeon

tu six pack ke baad aisa hota hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Naresh

zee bhai app ko experiance hai kiya?  :Smile:

----------


## xeon

Toba kero yaar main tu pooch raha hoon aisa hota hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## snaz

and after more than 6 kaisi hoti hai?

----------


## Ash

i dunoo, kaisi hoti hai.. jaisay hi pata chala yahan share kar loon gi  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

nice.........  :Smile:

----------


## nisha aswani

waqae had hai hahahha bohat achi pic hai AHAN

----------


## l_cm_l

hello all

----------


## l_cm_l

waisay 6 beers ke baad ye hota hai agar tu har larki beers drink karna start ho jay gi :P

----------


## xeon

no lerkiyan Beer nahi peeteen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kainaat

> waisay 6 beers ke baad ye hota hai agar tu har larki beers drink karna start ho jay gi :P


I do not think so  :Smile:

----------


## zeeast

> no lerkiyan Beer nahi peeteen





 :rnop:

----------


## zeeast

> no lerkiyan Beer nahi peeteen





 :rnop:

----------


## zeeast

> no lerkiyan Beer nahi peeteen





 :rnop:

----------


## zebijns

:Embarrassment:  asho apnay baray mein kya khayal hai?kitnay beer liay hain? :blush:  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## rp350

very nice :applaud;

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

hahaha

----------


## sneha

nice lol

----------


## surdy

hahahah ..funny one

----------


## rvnrr

This is a very old image. But partly true. after a good round, all the girls in a bar/club look great.

----------


## rvnrr

Any one been to on anon / o neills in picadilly circus in Central london?

----------


## elektra

what happened after 8????

----------


## patrick

khud ko sambhaal nahi sakta, 
main gum se ladd nahi sakta, 
de de aake tu saharaa, 
ki meri jaan nikalne ko hai..

----------


## paresh29

cheersssss

----------


## arian

Hahahahhahahahha

----------


## phukat

cool

----------

